# Diesel-like louvers



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Okay, I have a tender that I want to add large "battery-box" like assemblies to the underframe. However, I figure I need louvers on them to make them look real. How do I make them?

Something like this:


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

In the past, I've used a sharp chisel and some sheet brass to punch out louvers. I don't know what size louvers you're looking for, though. If you can find a small enough chisel from a woodworking store or maybe grind the tip of a flat-head screwdriver down, that may give you a good start. 

Later, 

K


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

You might check out Howard Maculsay's topic where he made a tool for this purpose.

Model-T Rail Truck - Reply Date/Time stamped: 24-AUG-2008 01:29 AM[/b]


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Appreciate the thread... unfortunately thats not only a bit beyond my abilities.. its in the next sector of the [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't some one take some plastic HO clapboard siding at some point and make a convincing louvered panel from it? Maybe Allen (Mik?) did it? 

Chas


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

You can try cutting some 3" aluminum round roofing vents into sections like I did for this critter: 

http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/Chrisp/042709 002.jpg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

You might look at WINDOW louvers for different scales, I have seen various sizes offered by several model railroad parts manufacturers and or there is the doll house industry too. Generally these are NOT functional, merely static and are of composite/plastic but they look good. 

Michael


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You might be able to cut convincing louvres in that foil tape Jerry Barnes uses. Reinforce with super glue. Use the side of your knife to change the angle of each 'pane'. 

John


----------



## GeorgeMMR (Jan 19, 2008)

You also might try a Grandt Line O scale window shutter, if the louvers are the correct size for your application. Also, some HO or O scale diesel bodies (pick up at a show for small bucks) have all sorts of louvered doors. 
George


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Since nobody else has mentioned this, how about the 1:24/25 and 1:35 vehicle, machinery, and military kits? Not suggesting that you buy a whole kit just for some louvered panels, but you may know someone who is an enthusiast of these kits. Perhaps he/she will let you peruse his/her junk box for the louvers. 

Just a thought, 
David Meashey


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

If the sides of the hood are styrene, you use several pieces of styrene quarter round. Round off the top and bottom shoulders by lightly sanding them. Spray paint a dark color into the flat (faux open) end of the quater round/louver, then spray in the opposite direction with a lighter/finish coat. This makes the 'open' end appear as desired.

I'm in the middle of a project where I am doing exactly that. Not painted yet but here's what I got so far:


----------

